# Prep Group



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Prep Group starts in three days.  Eeek!  If anyone has any tips/pointers/stories please shout.

Thanks, guys xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

If you go to my diary I started prep on the 12th of June and recorded each day in a lot of detail x x


----------



## jka (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Barbados Girl

I can understand how you must be feeling as I was there a few months back. 

My advice would be to take it easy. You will be given a lot of information and myself and DH had a casual chat every evening on what we felt after the day's session. There were also group exercises which will mix all of you up. Though it initially felt a bit odd, by day 2/3 you will get to know your group better and will be more comfortable. And finally, ask questions. If you feel you need more clarity on a particular topic, don't hesitate to ask. No question is stupid and the person sat next to you must be thinking the same. You are there to gather information on your adoption process and need to be absolutely clear. If any of the questions are related to your personal circumstances, then you could have a chat with one of the trainers during the break.

I am sure you will come out of the prep group feeling more confident than you are now. Also, I have heard that adopters make friends with those on their prep groups as you will be embarking on this journey together. We exchanged phone numbers and email addresses with our group and still keep in touch.  

Good luck and enjoy! x


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks so much, guys, that is really helpful.


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Good answers, we also start prep the beginning of Oct. Is there anything specific anyone would suggest to read/read up on prior to prep? Sorry to hijack


----------



## twinkletoes13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Mafergirl,

We've only had one day of prep so far, so others will probably have much better advice, but.....

I read quite a bit about child development and attachment issues the week before our first day, and by sheer coincidence this was what our first day covered. It made it easier to follow and take in because I'd already read about it, and it also made participating in the group tasks easier.

DH didn't read a thing before we went and he managed just fine, so I don't think it'll be an issue at all if you read stuff not covered, or don't read anything at all. I did because I needed to feel like I was doing something!  

I hope that helps.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Reading books from the library on the general adoption process is a good idea to give you a basic knowledge, it's then much easier to participate in the group discussions. Plus reading threads on here really helps.

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, I think I kind of know the new process (in theory) inside out the amount of times I've read and highlighted the booklets we were given & the BAAF website. But I'm sure though it won't all go to plans and time scale. 

I've read about attachment theory and disorder, milestones, developmental issues su h as global development delay and fas/fasd... just felt like I was flitting about and wondered whether I was reading the right kind of thing or if I was getting ahead of myself. I love reading about peoples journeys on here, I have gained so much knowledge from here.

I'm not the best in group situations so probably the more I know the better so I am confident enough to participate. Time seems to be flying, we start it a week on Tue


----------



## Diane71 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi DIY diva 

I was wondering if I can look at ur diary from prep days ? Where do I find them ? 

Thank you


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

In the adoption diaries section then look for me as the author called my journey.  Look for the page from 12 th June and each week after.  Posts are dated so you don't need to read it all x x


----------

